# Sea Tow or Boat U.S.?



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Thinking about joining Sea Tow or Boat U.S. Which is better, or are they about this same? Would appeciate any thoughts or first-hand experience anyone could share. Thx.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

We have always had boat us and never had a problem using then and luckily only had to a couple times. I think they are both good just make sure you have one or the other just my 2 cents


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I do not know about Boat US but over the past 2 years and the problems I was having with my boat, I was on a first name basis with Sea Tow. They are GREAT. Always quick to come out, towed me wherever I wanted, showed me the charges if I wasn't a member, but never charged me anything. Sea Tow rocks, and i have a thread on here somewhere about them. For the money they want I'll be a member as long as I own a boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's personal preference, do a search there are a hundred threads on here. I will personally choose Sea Tow since he is a member and supports the forum.


----------



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks all. Glad to know that both are good.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have Boat US. Had to call them once and they guy was courteous and professional. Bought me right where I needed to go. I did throw a small tip his way as well. Its money well spent because you never know!.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seatow fan here


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Mgoody73 said:


> I have Boat US. Had to call them once and they guy was courteous and professional. Bought me right where I needed to go. I did throw a small tip his way as well. Its money well spent because you never know!.


Never really heard anyone that actually had to use Boat US, so good to know.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Throughout the years I have had both. Both are great services. Heck, one year I even ended with both for that year.

BoatUS was my first Tow, Jason was the pilot, sure did a great job getting me back to Navy Point Ramp, and coasted me right to the dock.


----------



## captjason (Apr 21, 2016)

*BoatUS*

Boat US is currently $30 less for Unlimited membership. Trailering coverage is currently same price. TowBoatUS Pensacola covers from Navarre Beach bridge to Bon Secour SE corner of Mobile Bay. Destin TowBoat US picks up to the East and TowBoat US Dolphin Island or Mobile pick up to the West. TowBoat US Pensacola has been family owned and operated for over 20 years. TowBoat US Pensacola has 6 towboats which are primarily diesel powered crewboats. TowBoat US Pensacola is based @ Mac's Marina in Bayou Grande and also keeps a boat near the Gulf Beach bridge in perdido. Call 850-453-3775 if you have any other questions or come by Mac's Marina at the bottom of Marietta Ave. 32507 Mac's Marina is 2 blocks South of the RED towboat on Gulf Beach Hwy. Ask about special spring prices.
24/7 PEACE of MIND.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had tow boat and used both on water and trailer assist. Single axle trailer and the hub broke. They sent a flat bed tow truck big enough and got it home for me. 

Have had to be towed in from 30+ miles out of Pensacola pass twice. No issues what so ever with them.

Both are good. Just make sure to have one and have the means to get in touch with them. I liked that I could tie my SPOT satellite messenger to tow boat us. So that was extra peace of mind.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would go with SeaTow! They have done such an excellent job with me. They are friendly and courteous, just all around stand up guys. Towboat U.S. came within 20 yards of my bow and jumped my wake in the pass outside of Destin and then flipped me the bird a couple years ago so that was enough for me to never switch over to them.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

fsupirate1 said:


> Thinking about joining Sea Tow or Boat U.S. Which is better, or are they about this same? Would appeciate any thoughts or first-hand experience anyone could share. Thx.


Where are you located? Each one is locally and independently operated, so experiences can vary wildly. If you are in Pensacola, the Seatow's guys are pretty darn good.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*They are both great when you see them coming...*

If you are in P'cola area, the only man I would rather see than myself coming would be Myles MacLean...We are about the same age , and he has been there, done it,like me..He has Been Boat US since it started...No fault to the Sea tow guys, I just know Myles .... Capable in any situation through
experience... JFS


----------



## reely hooked (Jun 1, 2012)

They are both good. Which one has the larger presence in your area? That's the one to choose. $20 or $30 difference in cost is peanuts when you need them.


----------



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the guidance. It sounds like they are both good, so I guess I can't go wrong with either. I bring my boat up to Gulf Breeze for the summer months, and use it the rest of the time down in East Central Florida in the Mosquito Lagoon area.


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Boat US is running specials, while I've been paying $158/year, my buddy just signed up for $99. Made me feel real special, but you might jump on that deal.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

FYI, Sea Tow special: 60 days FREE or a 14 month membership here:

https://www.seatow.com/free60days

Just ordered and seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

cloring said:


> Boat US is running specials, while I've been paying $158/year, my buddy just signed up for $99. Made me feel real special, but you might jump on that deal.


Do not see this $99 deal on there web site.


----------

